# So there's this 2.6 metre high bridge/tunnel...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...and our motorhome is 2.65 metres (plus another few cms for the solar panel and aerial.

...yet we got under it without a scratch! :lol:










The warning are only on the outgoing side  I saw a sign that it was 2.6 m high as I approached it with traffic behind me. Thank God the b*st*rds were lying and it was a bit taller. We did hear a bang as we went under and I thought we had lost the solar panel and/or the aerial. I felt sick as we pulled up on the other side and climbed up the ladder to see what had gone on.

Absolutely no damage - the bang must have been the wheel running over a lose grid - I have never felt so relieved in my life.

I did clip one of the rubber warning danglers on the outgoing side but that was just the aerial.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So my 3.1m would have struggled. :lol: 

Where was it :?: 

tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> So my 3.1m would have struggled. :lol:
> 
> Where was it :?:
> 
> tony


Beziers in France - just down the road from the motorhome repair centre!! (Joke) 

We are a fairly short unit (thankfully) many others would be so also if they went under!!

I felt sick as we went under it. Never been so relieved!


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't believe you did it .... you saw it, there was a get-out lane available (on the photo) ...... what made you go for it ??????? Not only would the repairs have been costly, screwed your holiday ..... your insurers may have jibbed at a payout also .... it's not as if the signs weren't visible. 

Pleased that you got away with it .... the alternative could have been catastrophic !!!!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Twm-Twp said:


> Can't believe you did it .... you saw it, there was a get-out lane available (on the photo) ...... what made you go for it ??????? Not only would the repairs have been costly, screwed your holiday ..... your insurers may have jibbed at a payout also .... it's not as if the signs weren't visible.


One born every minute. Not exactly anything to be proud of.
Gerry


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

C'mon fellers! You got to read the OP- The picture is of the exit - its in France where they drive on the other side of the road!!!!
And the OP did say that the warnings were only on the exit. He has stopped after coming through to take the piccy.

If it seems he did something really daft, shouldn't we assume that we don't understand before we start suggesting the guys not being sensible?

Patrick


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

I understood the photo was taken after his 'near-miss', but the OP does admit to ignoring a 2.6m height warning sign on his approach to the tunnel. This incident did happen in Beziers .... a typical, modern city in Western Europe .... and I'll bet my pension that there was more than one height warning sign on the approach to this tunnel .... in the UK, there are usually at least three clear warnings plus the overhead safety 'strips'.

I really am glad he got away with it ....... but I still can't understand why anyone would just just their eyes, grit their teeth and hope for the best in such a situation. It would have been better to have taken any other course of action, e.g. stopped with hazard flashers on rather than have the roof ripped off underneath a concrete tunnel. 

Had the worst happened, .... after the police had sorted out the resulting traffic chaos and cleared up the debris / mess, he would also have faced a very heavy fine.

Finally, I think the post offers a really good bit of warning advice to other M/H's which is pretty much self-explanatory. Lots of M/H drivers get into their vans (approx 3m high) infrequently, having regularly driven cars (less than 1.8m high) ... and some are at risk of doing exactly what the OP did.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Give him a break. Many would have anticipated criticism and not bothered posting it at all. It is a timely reminder that there are more than a few of these which are badly marked and often only at the last minute.

We met a truck driver doing a similar thing last week in France. He had come through a diversion which had a height limit applied to it despite there being no tunnel. Perhaps there were low hanging wires. I imagine he was just within the height limit and so carried on. His problem was that the height indicating barrier at his exit (our entry) had the dangly things set a little lower than the actual height restriction and he hit those. He was bothered in case he pulled the whole thing down. I guided him while he crawled through and all was OK, Alan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Twm-Twp said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe you did it .... you saw it, there was a get-out lane available (on the photo) ...... what made you go for it ??????? Not only would the repairs have been costly, screwed your holiday ..... your insurers may have jibbed at a payout also .... it's not as if the signs weren't visible.
> ...


To both of you... TT/Gerry

*One born every minute indeed* I'll type slowly as you are obviously 'Hard of Thinking (as well as rude) - READ THE BLOODY POST!!!!
The warning signs are only on the OUTGOING side - we approached from the other way where the only sign is mounted to the bridge wall and too late to use the other lane. I stopped and looked at the abutment and it cleared as it happens - the bangs and wallops occured once inside. But thanks for your comments :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Twm-Twp said:


> Had the worst happened, .... after the police had sorted out the resulting traffic chaos and cleared up the debris / mess, he would also have faced a very heavy fine.
> 
> Finally, I think the post offers a really good bit of warning advice to other M/H's which is pretty much self-explanatory. Lots of M/H drivers get into their vans (approx 3m high) infrequently, having regularly driven cars (less than 1.8m high) ... and some are at risk of doing exactly what the OP did.


Had the worst happened I would be suing the local authority for their woefully poor signage (I work in Highways work BTW - that road was not marked/signed correctly)

But again thanks for your misguided reply - its made me laugh :lol:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

If memory serves me right, a few years ago we also got to this tunnel and the warning sign was very close to it but at the last minute we managed to avoid it, although there was a lot of swearing at the time.

A couple of years ago a UK registered overcab motorhome tried to go under our local railway underpass, even though there are plenty of signs, he took the top off and spent the next few days at the Fiat garage where they managed to rivet some aluminium over the opening so he could get back home. The entrance to the tunnel looks quite high but in the middle where the railway track goes over the top it has re-inforcing blocks so it makes it lower and again there are the things (don't know what they are called) hanging down at both the entrances and exits.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

1302 said:


> *One born every minute indeed* I'll type slowly as you are obviously 'Hard of Thinking (as well as rude) - READ THE BLOODY POST!!!!
> The warning signs are only on the OUTGOING side - we approached from the other way where the only sign is mounted to the bridge wall and too late to use the other lane. I stopped and looked at the abutment and it cleared as it happens - the bangs and wallops occured once inside. But thanks for your comments :roll:


Every man's dream to be in a Tight tunnel, I haven't been in one for years !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

1302: Glad I provided you with some amusement ..... but I'll take issue with you on the poor signage. If that was a main road, there would definitely have been more warning signs than you claim. You probably didn't notice them ..... and that my friend is the first rude comment I've made to you.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Was this tunnel in Villeneuve-lès-Béziers, rather than Beziers, and do you remember which main road you were on?

Or where were you coming from and going to?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In the UK ALL signs for limited height clearance have a small allowance "built in" BUT its only about 6" (150mm) 

Personally I always assume that the height is OVER stated by about 150mm, also I use my eyes and if it LOOKS to low as far as I am concerned it IS too low and I will NOT proceed. 

If I cause a bit of a snarl up then "Tough ti***s" There is no way on the planet I am going to risk hitting the fragile fibreglass top of my motorhome thank you very much!!! With 4 tonnes of mass behind it ANY impact is going to cause serious (not to say very expensive) damage.

If anyone is planning on visiting the shopping centre at Hedge End just off the M3 at Southampton BE WARNED there is a 3m  (yes thats right 3 metre or 10ft) restriction on the EXIT road just round a BLIND right hand bend. there is another exit at the other end of the centre but there is insufficient warning of this restriction in the p[arking areas OR on the approach. I have raised it with the management company "There are signs showing the restriction in advance" was the reply !! Yeah, about 20m before with nowhere to escape via, other than backing up :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had an almost identical experience.

I had already passed under the plastic dangly things when I first noticed the 2,6 warning sign. As the roof had not touched the height testers and I had very little chance of reversing I carried on *very gingerly* . We got through unscathed although the French driver in the car alongside us, who gave us a thumb's up, was grimacing and gritting his teeth!!

The measured height of my moho is 2.9 metres.

Was I foolish? Yes, definitely, but it all happened so quick on a very busy road with too much to concentrate on.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

The Michelin road atlas of France has height and weight restrictions marked on it allowing you to plan ahead  Theres not actually that many, so its not as big an issue as it is in the UK even at our 3.9m height, although we don't make a habit of exploring city centres.

If the OP was in our camper then you would have to have taken avoiding action, cars behind or not!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our Van is approx 3.2 M but I wouldn't even attempt a 3.5 M bridge we have had several close calls maily under motorways and railway tracks.

Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

And one who didn't quite make it -


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A Motorhome trip would be complete without a few pant wetting episodes!

I've lost count on this one of the number of scary spline tunnels, single track roads with 2000ft drops or impossible places to turn around. 

I just get mrs d to get out and walk up the road to see if the dome will clear te tunnel, outcrop or whatever.

So far the only thing I have took out is a load of hedge with the end of the scooter rack outside a hospital in Italy but that was only because I was in a hurry to catch up with the ambulance that had mrs d in it.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Twm-Twp said:


> 1302: Glad I provided you with some amusement ..... but I'll take issue with you on the poor signage. If that was a main road, there would definitely have been more warning signs than you claim. You probably didn't notice them ..... and that my friend is the first rude comment I've made to you.


It was the 'one born every minute' comment from 'Mr never made a Mistake in his life' that was the rude comment - you just inferred that I was daft. 

We'll have to agree to disagree regarding the signage etc - but that aside there were no 'dangly' things on the incoming side they were on the outgoing side (I know as I clipped one with the aerial)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Whereabouts was it in Beziers?

Dave


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

All this could have been avoided with a Snooper sat nav set for your vans dimensions.

Mine won't let me anywhere near bridges/tunnels unless there is at least 6 inches clearance due to the fact i have set the height of my van deliberated higher than it actually is to allow for incorrect measurement by the highways department.


Glad to hear you got out unscathed.


Keith


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> And one who didn't quite make it -


Same bridge I think, more impacts!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Whereabouts was it in Beziers?
> 
> Dave


I need to look at google maps to get a fix on it - will do that tom-night as we have good internet - will report back

I intend to send the highways dept of teir council a letter - I was lucky as our VW is a fairly short van - many many others a re that bit taller!!!


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

grizzlyj said:


> Same bridge I think, more impacts!


One of the clips on this piece of film reminded me of a fatal bridge strike accident that occurred in the British Steel Lackenby Works in Middlesbrough sometime in the 90's.

A tipper driver was driving through the works with his tipper body above the 'rest' position, i.e. raised by a couple of feet when the tipper body struck a bridge. The impact was great enough to cause the cab to be forced upwards and into the underside of the bridge, crushing the cab roof onto the driver. He died of his injuries several days later.

Also, I was the lead investigator into a rail bridge strike accident that happened in the middle of Stoke on Trent in 2004. One of our 44t artic drivers hit a railway bridge set at a 30 degree angle to the road below with the result that the trailer was forced over rather than backward. The curtainsider trailer (loaded with electrical equipment) toppled over and only missed a passing pedestrian and her small daughter because she was able to jump into the doorway of the pub underneath the bridge ... pulling her little girl with her. The local evening paper had a report of the accident on its front page and the accompanying photo showed a close-up of the little girls crushed pram protruding from under the roof of the trailer with a little arm sticking out of the crushed pram. You had to look at the photo twice to realise the little arm belonged to a doll. The main railway line was closed for several hours while engineers checked the damage ..... the cost of the bridge closure alone ran into tens of thousands of pounds. If any of you live in the Stoke area, you may remember the photo .... I still can.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi sorry about your near miss, but going off the subject we are now at praia d gale , you have let us know about a great site and good value, all your friends here send there lov . thank very much for the info. recomend to everyone x june


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tomnjune said:


> we are now at praia d gale , you have let us know about a great site and good value, all your friends here send there lov . thank very much for the info. recomend to everyone x june


Great stuff - A site that we would recommend to anyone.

Jules/Paulo/Rafael and Daniella are a lovely family
Steve and Lorraine (Big RV) checked up on us a couple of weeks ago when we had bother with the alternator to make sure we were OK

Say hi to tell all from us please and enjoy your stay!!


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Last year in France we went under a bridge high enough for my motor home but not for my satellite dome.forgot I had it fitted patched it up rang the insurence company no prob getting the claim.The names I called myself I didn't need anyone one else to say how silly I had been but the wife gave me stick no tv for five weeks. Presto :roll:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Twm-Twp said:


> I'll bet my pension that there was more than one height warning sign on the approach to this tunnel .... in the UK, there are usually at least three clear warnings plus the overhead safety 'strips'.


At least three clear warning signs - are you kidding me?

Number of times we've had to perform dangerous maneouvres to try and turn around before getting to a restricted height area.

For example, today we drove to heathrow terminal 4. We had hoped to pick up an elderly relative, using the drop off zone. Immediately after the left turn from the roundabout we encountered a lowered height barrier (with the signs on the barrier). We did not know this was going to happen. There were no previous signs. We considered it very unsafe to reverse into a busy roundabout. What option did we have?!

When can I have your pension please? :lol:


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

When can I have your pension please? :lol:[/quote]

Although I was referring to signage on main roads / highways ...... just for your cheek .... my cheque is in the post .... honest !!


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

simandme said:


> heathrow terminal 4. .......using the drop off zone. Immediately after the left turn from the roundabout we encountered a lowered height barrier (with the signs on the barrier). There were no previous signs.


Hello Simandme,

You little tinkers ....... having just discovered the above statement (or at least the word 'immediately') to be untrue or more fiction than fact, I've taken my cheque back out of the envelope and ripped it up ..... I think you know exactly what I mean !!!!

Sorry to be so tiresome ... but bridge strikes are a bit closer to me than they may be to many others.

Anyhow ... got to get back to the Paralympics closing ceremony ..... absolutely spellbinding !!


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you know every time a high sided vehicle gets stuck on the approach to the Blackwell tunnel, the driver has passed at least 19 height warning signs & a set of red flashing lights , not a lot of people know that.

Dave.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear Twm-Twp, love the fact that you call me/OH tinkers (particularly as he is a six foot five giant) :lol: 

Anyhoo, I stand by my original whinge...I had a quick look on the gmaps satellite imaging and whilst the barrier is not physically located immediately on the roundaboutl; in terms of driving speed, it felt like it was immediate. 

Some people, would say that we should driver slower so that we can react better...I'd love to be able to do this, but there are a lot of aggressive drivers in this country/Europe who quickly become abusive.

We thought the best solution will be to buy a sat nav that caters for larger vehicles....just saving up the money...so your pension would come in handy :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> C'mon fellers! You got to read the OP- The picture is of the exit - its in France where they drive on the other side of the road!!!!
> And the OP did say that the warnings were only on the exit. He has stopped after coming through to take the piccy.
> 
> If it seems he did something really daft, shouldn't we assume that we don't understand before we start suggesting the guys not being sensible?
> ...


Picture is not only the exit, it is a 2 way tunnel.

Steve

PS if you see the warning and you still go for it, well what can anyone say !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Picture is not only the exit, it is a 2 way tunnel.
> 
> Steve


It looked that way to me as the photo shows the rear of the cars going in, and there is clear signage there, I assume there must be signs further back, but I wasn't there so I can't and wouldn't criticise another driver out of arms reach, or without observation.

I too have gone under a bridge not 100% sure I'd come out the other side unscuffed usually in a strange vehicle, I've also driven through so many 7'6'' max width roads with no such restriction I've lost count.

Driving these days is a minefield of informative signs, advertising signs, lights, pedestrians and dick head drivers all hell bent on getting hurt, I'm surprised there are not more incidents than we get.

Road signage is so prolific that there probably were some signs, but they could have been obscured by other signs which is not unusual, or a large truck, they could have been missed by distraction of a nice shaped leg or any manner of other things..

Like he said, he got away with it, thankfully, otherwise this would be a different thread.

Let he who is without points cast the first stone, we're getting more and more keen to have a pop at anyone on this site who dares to have an opinion or admits to a screw up, and it's getting ridiculous, more like a kids playground at times.

Kev.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

One of the great things about this forum, is the 'lively' discussions that can occur - from such a huge variety of experiences.

I am interested in the best method people have found when encountering problems, such as tunnels, barriers, narrow roads.

Kev: lost count the number of times a large truck (or convoy) on the motorways has obscured an exit...once we ended up on the autoroute to Spain by accident, instead of turning off towards Carcassonne - fond memories :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

simandme said:


> One of the great things about this forum, is the 'lively' discussions that can occur - from such a huge variety of experiences.
> 
> I am interested in the best method people have found when encountering problems, such as tunnels, barriers, narrow roads.
> 
> Kev: lost count the number of times a large truck (or convoy) on the motorways has obscured an exit...once we ended up on the autoroute to Spain by accident, instead of turning off towards Carcassonne - fond memories :roll:


Did you happen to have a narrow dog with you?

Kev.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

simandme said:


> We thought the best solution will be to buy a sat nav that caters for larger vehicles....just saving up the money...so your pension would come in handy :lol: :lol:


I have a Garmin Dezl suitable for trucks / motorhomes etc ... but it still lets us down sometimes.

My pension would just about cover the cost of an AA road atlas


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Low bridge near-misses - we call that the *Rouen* effect.

If you just scrape under the first underpass alongside the river (1.70m) you will certainly come to grief in the next one which is only 1.50m.

At 1.72m we managed the first one at 1kmh and lined up with the beams despite the cacophony of Gallic horns behind us.
Backing up wasn't an option as it would have brought the entire Rouen traffic system to grid-lock.

We did not make the mistake of trying the next one!

It is easy to criticise someone, but in an unfamiliar place on the "wrong" side of the road with multiple lanes and fast-moving traffic changing lanes and you are lost - just how difficult is it to be aware of every single road sign?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all. 

This post is most certainly not a dig, or criticism, just a query!  


As I mentioned in an earlier post, our camper is quite tall at 3.9m. 

In the UK and France we always use a road atlas with height, weight and width restrictions on, and have never had a problem. 

Spain always worries me as i don't seem to be able to find any mapping with that info, but so far, including a night of being lost in central Barcelona, we have never come to an obstruction unsigned. We don't have a gps with size info on it (yet!)

We once turned into a small French town's high street to find a canopy of low trees that we could possibly have pushed through by staying in the middle of the road and with some damage to either us or the trees, but they were very low so we did reverse back onto the roundabout, with much beeping behind us, but had no sensible option. 

I don't understand how some members here have such near misses, or indeed continue anyway because they think they have no option. Surely the people who continue anyway must think they may be OK and could just squeeze under, but if your vehicle was several feet higher that wouldn't be possible. Then you most certainly would have to back up, regardless of the quantity and attitude of those behind you. If we'd found ourselves in the lane approaching the OP's tunnel we would have had to have stopped and backed up. Being within a few inches of the minimum height doesn't mean you still can't do that?

So why does possible damage from just squeezing under make people think they have no option, but if they were driving something that absolutely won't fit then they would have to? Where do the "just squeezing hopefully being OK" thoughts come from? Why is possible damage to your pride and joy a better option than a few hoots from behind? Even if that meant calling the Police, I'm sure they'd rather help you back up than close the road and dig your vehicle out if it did hit!?


Of course people make mistakes, but from what some say it seems that being just OK, or even trying to get under barriers that are signed as being lower than they know they are, is a fairly common thing (I'm thinking more of some previous posts rather than this thread). Do people who have had near misses still plan their route with a suitable map etc? 

Maybe a lower vehicle is more likely to explore in more places that height may be an issue, so is it just I've both been lucky as well as staying away from places that may be an issue in the first place? Or are my wife and I the best driver-navigator team in Europe (very large tongue in cheek )


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Best driver-navigator team in Europe :wink: 

Can we hire you out?

You're absolutely right - in the heat of the moment, people are more worried about what others will think/do; rather than what is the best thing for themselves.

I will heed your advice and plan to be more selfish  

eg, park against the flow of traffic on busy roads; thus having to stop both sets of traffic to leave. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Possibly my last word on it 

It was not marked other than a 2.6m sign right on the bridge side - way to late! The dangly rubber things were not present on MY incoming approach. I slowly approached it, then unsure that my 2.65m included the aerial (so not the end of the world if it clouted) and as I got right up to it it cleared - it then got slightly lower in the tunnel.

Not something I want to ever repeat - it was a sickening feeling. Knowing that if I EVER get into that situation again I will be stopping and reversing out regardless of whoever objects


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hopefully not; I still want to find out exactly where it is! 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

1302 - stop being a tease!

Where the h*ll was it?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

grizzlyj said:


> I don't understand how some members here have such near misses, or indeed continue anyway because they think they have no option.
> Even if that meant calling the Police, I'm sure they'd rather help you back up than close the road and dig your vehicle out if it did hit


You raise a number of very good points. In my first response to 1302 I told him that I couldn't believe he had gone under a tunnel that he could clearly see had very low headroom and risked damaging his van (which I see from his website is in immaculate condition). I didn't particularly think he was daft, I was simply questioning his decision to ignore what his brain was frantically telling him to do.

I think there are a number of factors why some of us decide not to stop and go back: Firstly, some of us, the minority I think are natural risk takers .... when faced with the 'fight or flight' decision they almost always take the first option and hope for the best. I'm definitely not a risk taker .... and I would have stopped, put my hazards on and got myself out of trouble regardless of gallic impatience. Take note, the average french driver generally couldn't give a toss how long he holds you up.

The second factor has been highlighted in a few of the responses, i.e. people are reluctant / almost afraid of angering other motorists; understandable in this day and age when road rage incidents can have terrible consequences. They would rather cross their fingers and carry on rather than risk enraging a few impatient motorists.

Finally, the majority (I think) of m/h drivers are more used to driving their cars, i.e. vehicles under 1.8m high. They drive their vans far less frequently than they drive their cars. It's easy to lose concentration, become distracted etc particularly when driving in a foreign country and on the other side of the road etc etc. Or as Kev has pointed out, distracted by a nice pair of legs. Loss of concentration is still the cause of numerous RTA's involving Brit drivers and who have pulled out of a supermarket / garage etc straight onto the wrong side of the road.

Despite 1302's protestations, low headroom hazards are well signposted on main roads throughout Europe. They may sometimes be hidden behind tree branches or short skirts 8O but they will definitely be there. I think that I am allowed to hold this opinion based on my driving experience. For many years, I used to drive a 14'6" high artic boxvan for a living throughout Europe & the Middle East and although I was no stranger to speeding fines etc I never once got caught out by a low bridge. NB: I won't dwell on the low power cable incident in a factory in Groningen that stopped production !!!!

Just expressing a few opinions based on the number of times that I've been around the block !!!!


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Twm-Twp said:


> For many years, I used to drive a 14'6" high artic boxvan for a living throughout Europe & the Middle East and although I was no stranger to speeding fines etc I never once got caught out by a low bridge.


Are you sure about that height at 14'6" you would have been fined & impounded in almost all the European countries, also you would never had cleared most of the bridges on Belgium's trunk roads.

Looking at the OP picture, doe's the road not allow you to change to the right hand lane & rejoin the carriageway again after the underpass.

Dave.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd love to know exactly on which road this underpass is, just so I can avoid it.

Kev.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I see Bezier is well covered by Google streets so we should be able to see from the other side when we eventually find out where it is exactly. The OP is very backward in coming forward as to exactly where the tunnel is (I wonder why).

Alan


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

locrep said:


> Are you sure about that height at 14'6" you would have been fined & impounded in almost all the European countries, also you would never had cleared most of the bridges on Belgium's trunk roads.
> Dave.


Absolutely sure Dave .... the minimum height for unmarked bridges on main roads, autobahns / autoroutes and UK motorways is and always was 5.1m. Most new build bridges are 5.5m minimum.

Any bridge under this height was clearly signposted showing the maximum headroom. It is always a circular sign with a red border and black text on the approach to low bridges. The bridges themselves are usually marked with a white triangular sign with red border and black text (in the UK nowadays you will always see the headroom height displayed in metres and feet and inches). Archway bridges will have additional safety markings (yellow / black) painted above the bridge and very often, the approach road will be white-lined directing high vehicles to the middle of the road.

Directional signs will also carry either of the above height warning signs well before you are committed to turning in the direction leading to a low bridge.

The normal height for articulated box vans, fridges, tautliners etc these days is anywhere between 14.2" and 14.6" with the big double decker trailers running at 14.10" (You will see the Royal Mail & Tescos etc using more and more double deck trailers).

Hope this helps.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd love to know exactly on which road this underpass is, just so I can avoid it.
> 
> Kev.


Kev, you don't need to know where it is at the moment, and if you are heading down that way, I can say with absolute certainty the signage is more than adequate for you to use the slip road and the island above the tunnel/underpass.

I have a 3.1m high 8m length MH pulling a 7m trailered boat and have not encountered any issue in Bezier or Rouen for that matter.

Steve


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul
Just picked up this thread.
Thanks for the heads up about the low bridge and also your post re the Aire at Parque da Gale. Here at the moment,best Aire we have been on this trip.
Steve & Jo


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

There has been a 4metre (13'2") height limit for decades in virtually all of the European countries, The UK is as far as I am aware the only country who does not have a height limit at the moment. Most of the ferries operating crossing the English channel in the eighties were height restricted to just over 13'6".

Dave.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Cherekee said:


> . The OP is very backward in coming forward as to exactly where the tunnel is (I wonder why).
> 
> Alan


Because I havent been on the internet 24/7 since then and when I can get it I cant guarantee I have a full battery on the laptop.

Trust me, when I can find the location and/or evidence that the signage in the direction I travelled is actually **** - I'll let you know.

By the way so of you knowall's need to take a step down off the pedestals every now and then as you are blocking the sun out 
We have been around Monte Carlo area today and some of the warning signs there are shocking too.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to know exactly on which road this underpass is, just so I can avoid it.
> ...


I hop you are right - for your pals sake.... :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't panic, Mr Mainwaring – we've found it!

The Tunnel is on Boulevard Marechal Leclerc in Beziers (43.344082,3.238365) - and the tunnel is not obvious until you are very close. 

If you are heading North along the Boulevard there are no road-side signs or road markings until you see the height barrier with the dangly bits and then I would think it would be a bit dodgy changing lanes in heavy traffic.

Going South there are no road-side signs but there are markings on the road – see photos.

A circular sign indicating 2.6m height restriction and a 'chess board' type sign are all the warnings you get.

If you're in traffic then it's probably almost impossible to see the warning signs on the road.

I was taught, many years ago to drive in the 'gutter' when driving a RHD vehicle in France unless you are 90%+ where you are going and only move away from the kerb when turning left or overtaking.

The OP must have been in the centre lane of the road, rather than the inside lane, which would have put him in the 'wrong' lane and he probably saw the tunnel too late.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Well at least we now know, well done "Inspector Cluso". Not that I expect to go there but just had a look and drive through on Google Street and it looks plain enough to me and it would be in a 50kph zone I would think. Mind you I do not use a GPS but maps and look out of that big clear thing in front of me for road signs. But we all make mistakes. As the saying goes "there are those that have and those that are going to". There by the grace of ?

Alan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Don't panic, Mr Mainwaring - we've found it!
> 
> .


Thanks Keith - our internet hasnt been good enough to find the images since my post (lots of Kindle 3G which isnt great for finding images )

Maybe the doubters and smart arses can now see why I made my so called 'School boy' error - I never saw the marking on the road as there was a car or two in front and I was looking ahead/up 

Thanks again for taking the time to find the images - good work! You should be a detective - or something


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

1302 said:


> KeithChesterfield said:
> 
> 
> > Don't panic, Mr Mainwaring - we've found it!
> ...


Nah, less of the excuses, its still your fault. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the sign just before the tunnel - does anyone know what it's supposed to mean?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> This is the sign just before the tunnel - does anyone know what it's supposed to mean?


You can play chess whilst waiting for the emergency services to come and pull your motorhome out from under the bridge...? :lol:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Think the very honest OP has been punished enough, he who is without sin...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Threads like this don't half bring the clever dicks and perfect people out. Why not just give the guy a break? 

If any of you are suggesting that you have never done anything you later thought a bit ill advised then I think you are probably lying and if not then you must be right boring sods, Alan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Threads like this don't half bring the clever dicks and perfect people out. Why not just give the guy a break?
> 
> If any of you are suggesting that you have never done anything you later thought a bit ill advised then I think you are probably lying and if not then you must be right boring sods, Alan.


Twm Twp has only gone quiet as he's out trying to sell his leather bound 54 volume Encyclopedia Brittanica as he no longer needs it as he knows it all - he'll soon be offering 'Google' on Ebay for the same resaons


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Cor Blimey 1302, stop digging


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

veevee said:


> Cor Blimey 1302, stop digging


I'm poking - not digging... :lol:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> This is the sign just before the tunnel - does anyone know what it's supposed to mean?


Easy one!

Its the same as the start and Finish on a scaletrix track!!!

Do I get a prize??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Looking at google it appears that there is an escape section in the curb after the chains. http://goo.gl/maps/OE2VW

I got close a few years back, coming back from Park Verger, don't remember which town, but the escape road was blocked, luckily there wasn't a central barrier between the roads so I was able to turn into the other lane. Made me feel like a right plonker though. :lol:

Ian


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

olley said:


> Made me feel like a right plonker though. :lol:
> 
> Ian


I could live with the 'plonker' bit 

We passed a 2.8 sign in Monte Carlo a week ago - I immediately pulled over to the far right and came off at the next junction well and truly lost with the sat nav telling me to turn around/do a u turn/go home/etc etc. I wasnt risking it again that was for sure!

Ten minutes later it told me to turn right asnd as I eased around the corner it was an entrance to a 2.0 metre high car park!

They say things come in threes


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

I wonder how many of us know the height of our van's, I have one of these on my windscreen to remind me.

http://www.rhaonline.co.uk/vehicle--driver-accessories/dri-003---in-cab-height-indica_cards.html

which I beleive is a legal requirement for vehicles over 3 metres in height.

Dave.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

me thinks,going under a low bridge / tunnel is a like an overflowing cassette, once you ve done it, yer wont do it again, cause both ways yer in th s##t.

tom


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

locrep said:


> I wonder how many of us know the height of our van's, I have one of these on my windscreen to remind me.
> 
> http://www.rhaonline.co.uk/vehicle--driver-accessories/dri-003---in-cab-height-indica_cards.html
> 
> ...


I know mine NOW !! :lol:

2.91 so unless the warning sign starts with a '3' we dont go near it!


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

The solution to not seeing the road markings, is that you should leave a gap of at least one car length (I go for Volvo Estates!) between you and the vehicle in front for every 10mph of speed. So at 30mph that's 3 car lengths. That's up to 40mph and after that it should be a 2 seconds gap.

And, no 1302, I don't always remember to do it, but we all should  

People have suggested the Michelin Atlas and SatNavs like Snooper and the Garmin Dezl. I have the TomTom Camper, but it comes with a disclaimer about total reliability. All the satnavs, and possibly the Michelin Atlas, rely on the local highway authorities to supply the necessary info, so there's lots of room for human error :roll:


----------

